# OCR C1 opinoins on this bike?



## jsrscbr (Jan 27, 2009)

I am strongly considering a new 2008 OCR C1. LBS is selling them for $2300. Msr is 3000. any feedback would be helpful. Thanks.

jsr


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

It's listed as a Ultegra, Dura Ace rear with Ksyrium Elite Wheels, if that's the one.

I guess that's a good deal since they wont make that frame anymore.

May I submit to you the comparison. 

The black 2009 TCR Advanced 3 is 2500 dollars with 105!
If you see it in person, it will blow you away. It blew me away last week.

I like the 2009 better, but that's me....


----------



## jsrscbr (Jan 27, 2009)

I went ahead and bought the OCR but the next day LBS called to say distributer was sold out. I then decided to go with the 2009 Advanced Defy 2 with Ultegra. Cost $2600. I like the looks of this bike way better and for a liitle extra cash i got an 09 with Ultegra. I did like the TCR line but went with the Defy for its more comfortable riding position. In any case this bike should be a serious improvement over my trek 2.1. Thanks for the input.

jsr


----------

